# New project, Mwaaaaahahahahaaa



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I picked up a 120 gallon tank today it's 60" x 18" x 26" and it will eventually be built in, in my basement. Came with an AC110 a big air pump lots of line and a bit of multi color gravel I will be removing. Pics to come... Oh ya, it was $100 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

wicked deal!!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Pics...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

wow great find indeed.. good luck with the new project !!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Phase #1 elbow grease... So far I am impressed... Not a scratch and the trim is good... 2 hours of scrubbing and its spotless. started filling to pressure test... Who knows for $100 



Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I need lids...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Holding! 

So funny story when I picked it up. There were two tanks on a stacker stand in the garage with a 72" on top... The guy was breeding koi but got out of it. Both tanks were empty. I wanted the bottom one so we start taking the center brace out and I ask how long ago the tank had water... He says they were both full a couple weeks ago. Now the bottom tank had some gravel and maybe an inch of water at one end... I notice some movement in the water, and think its a bug... Nope theres a 1.5" baby koi in there. The guy was blown away and didn't believe me until we scooped it out. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy survival story...I read on MFK once this guy took out some holy rock from his african tank and put them outside and a few months later he went and looked and there were baby fry still there :0!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

did you keep the koi, thats a gangster koi fish, I am not a big koi or koa or goldfish guy at all but that guy deserves to live it up for a bit lol,


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Cool story, should've kept the koi 
Good luck on the tank. I was tempted to click on this thread because you had the evil laughter at the end haha


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you did get the koi baby and don't have a place to keep him, I would love to rehome him in my outside koi pond Cool story indeed.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I didnt keep it, the guy had another one that was the same size in the house in a tank, so now he's got 2...

He still has the 72" 135 gallon for sale with the same accessories for $100.... But its not in as good of shape as this one.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a similar thing happen.. A friend gave me his 75 gallon African Cichlid tank and when we were emptying it out we found a tiny baby fry hiding inside some fake plants (He thought he had all males).. I decided to leave him in there with the big fish and 5 months later I have a fry/juvie that's over an inch long. He's changed his hideouts a few times along the way but now he seems to come out to eat with the big boys when it's feeding time.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Great buy!! And I gotta know... Did you keep the baby koi?? Please post pics of it if you did!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Refer to previous post 

Update... Phase #2.... Beef up this dresser I found on craigslist to accomodate the weight... I dont care what it looks like because its going behind my couch 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Phase #3... My brother came over and brought a bucket full of crushed coral substrate a bunch of ornaments and a heater that he wasnt using. We drained the tank, centered the beefed up dresser behind the couch in the basement, put styrofoam layer on the dresser and put the tank on and filled it... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So the ac110 has been running for about an hour... This is the loudest ac I have ever been near... It sounds like a weedeater idling... I guess ill wait a few days to see if it quiets down a bit... In the meantime I have a line on some lights and a canister and a heater for a good deal too... Now, just to find some lids and some nice gravel...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

buy a new impeller $10 bucks bro, and your good to go


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, gotta be the impeller.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i had a aq 110 and it used to make this insane whirrrrrrrrrr noise off and on and it made me insane... then i found an impeller and i was like should i waste the 10$ and try, and i bought it and smooth as silk now, still use it about 5 feet from my cpu, i hate it when they do that, my exp tells me it is from swallowing sand, eats up the magnets badly, and i insist on running sand lol so it happens more often than id like to admit


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Phase #4 - I picked up 2 pieces of planted driftwood and a bucket of small size natural gravel and a bucket of small river rocks and added it to the tank...(Thanks Laurie "The Guy")

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I was on my computer at home and realized the pics through tapatalk suck... Ill put better ones up later from home

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the pics on there do suck...... suck badly, 
i have a very hard time posting pics, my camera takes them super huge and to post them i have to resize them super small and they look like crap too,


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I normally use photobucket, its just easier to post directly from my phone to tapatalk.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Sweet deal on the tank, its coming along nicely.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Pics fixed.

Thanks everyone for the comments

I have run into a bit of a snag... I can't decide what I want to stock the tank with... lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

want some red devil x midas?, you can have as many as you'd like 500 or so to choose from lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet, I want the red one... 128th from the left 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I should be picking up lights, canister filter and heater later today, i'll post pics once I have it hooked up. 

For stocking I have decided I want at least one black ghost knife for sure but dont know what else... What would go good with a BGK? I took my wife to the lfs and we saw what looked like a very old, blind, banged up, disfigured fins ID shark that was about a foot long and obviously spent the majority of its life in a 10 gallon tank. my wife says "i want that one!" Lol.. I told her she would have to hold it and hand feed it every day. We decided against it lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, that didnt work... Maybe tomorrow night...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudiohv (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't beleive that stand hold the mass of the aquarium, is it running though? It's awesome! I ended up build a stand made up of metal 2'' deep strut for my 100 gallon lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So far so good. I wasnt too sure either at first. But I braced it with a bunch of wood laying around my storage and garage. Didnt even creak when I filled it.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

it aint the creaks it the crack smash splash you are gonna want to avoid, 

not trying to be a d word but that thing scares the heck outta me


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it will be fine. Its actually pretty solid, it is just particle board but the 2 sides are 1" thick and the center is 1.5" I have 2x4 bracing across the back and more bracing on the inside... SHE'S HOLDIIIIINNGG!! lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So I finally got the lights an xp3 and a 300w heater. All up and running. I now have a 120 gallon molly/platy breeder tank lol









Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My wallet says lids are next paychecks project lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SparkyOscar (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice setup, reminds me of how my 86 gallon looked when I first set it up lol 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, so I'm thinking BGK, pictus cats, leopard ctenopomas, not sure what else... Im open to suggestions. And how do those ones sound together?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

No opinions? Wierd lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I had to look up BGK. I didnt know what that stood for Black Ghost Knife. The 3 fish together sounds like an interesting combination of fish.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I got my Black Ghost Knife! I had heard they can be picky eaters... I was in petland talking to the lady there about the one they had in a planted tank and asked what it was eating.... She said anything you put in the tank, she then proceded to show me and fed it flakes and pellets... I said sold! It's 6" - 7" and looks great in my tank. 

Now, to find some pictus cats 

They had three 4" - 5" leopard ctenapoma that were labelled "walking gourami" for $25 I think... Might go back and grab one.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

This is by far the coolest fish I have ever owned. I can watch this guy for hours. So fun watching him find food. I have him eating flakes, colorbits and earthworms... Very fun fish.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok so I changed my mind... Lol. about 3 months ago I bought a bunch of tetras from sunshine 1965 for my sons 20 gallon. well sunshine is shutting down his tanks so I got the rest of his tetras and all his cats. I also got crazy's breeding group of lemon tetras. So I moved all the blackskirts that were in the 20 and reunited them with their friends in the 120 then put 2 more rummy nose in the 20 for a total of 8 rummy nose and 9 lemon tetras, 2 yoyo loaches and 2 L144 in the 20... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The 120 now has the BGK 7", a 5" rapheal cat, 2 4" synodontis cats, 4 albino cories, 1 panda cory, 1 sterbai cory, 15 blackskirt tetras, 5 black neons, 8 smaller tetras... Not sure what they are called. And 2 silver tip bnp... I think thats it

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

new vid of the tank with all inhabitants


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Added, the lemons and rummie nose from the 20 to use the 20 as a jewel cichlid fry tank. I didn't know how the 2 synodontis petricolas would do in the tank being affrican. I kept a close watch on all the inhabitants and everyone seems super happy... It actually looks like the blackskirts are breeding, the cories are super active, and the synos actually lokk like they are breeding aswell... One is carrying a very large belly.... Does anyone know anything about syno breeding?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

FEEDING TIME...


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the tanks, buying dressers and radio cabinets are the best, thats what I did with my 40, its a record cabinet (that still works ) and modded it, built a custom hood. I have a thread going called " due to increased population" 

On my 90, Im running an AC110, an AC55 on my 40, the 55 is lowder than the 110. But, the nice thing about these HOB's is its a 3 stage filtration most HOBs or charcoal with a foam panel. 

When I bought my AC55 we stopped at petsmart here in abbotsford they are about 70$ bought it in bellingham for 51$


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, ya I just saw your thread... The stand and hood look awesome painted white. I dont know why more people dont use desks and dressers for stands. I found so many on craigslist I had a hard time choosing. they look so much better than a 2x4 stand. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So I just noticed that 2 of my big black neons are each missing an eye... not sure how that happened... I dont know who the culprit could be.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Easy.....It's your BGK,they're known to do that and I've seen it Myself before.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Im skeptical of the bgk he's just too friendly to all the other fish... Plus if he wanted to, he could just bite them in half if he wanted to, I dont see how he could just get the tiny little eye.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Well I've had experience with BGK's over the years (30+ years of Fish Keeping) and I've also seen Tanks at LFS's that housed BGK's that had the odd Fish swimming around with Missing Eyes,You can also Google "does a black ghost knife eat other fishes eyes" and read some horror stories if You don't believe Me. Not all BGK's are Saints,You will get the odd ones that do this "eye eating" and then again luck out sometimes with one's that don't. I was lucky with 1,but My another 1 purchased down the road found them tasty....it's a crapshoot,but it's certainly not a rare occurance.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Im not saying I dont believe you that they do it, im just saying he seems too friendly, he's eating flakes, tetra color bits and frozen bloodworm... And hes quite fat. Unless he's doing it in the dark of night for fun... Like a ninja but then why would it just be the black neons? Personal vendetta? Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nighttime is a different world for some fish lol It is in my tank. My leopard Ctenpomas are good for getting along fine with everyone with the lights on but mysteriously I lost a whole group of tetras and zebra danios over a few months lol not much evidence other than the growth rate and once ina while fat bellies on the Ctenopomas lol. I have to agree that the BGK is most likely your culprit. They are very cool fish, been contemplating getting one myself. Probably will when I can upgrade to a bigger tank. Hopefully I can find a great deal like you did, but on an 8 foot tank lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, deep down I think I know it was the bgk I just dont want to believe it... Maybe I shouldnt have named it "Mac the Knife"

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Picked up 3 more blackskirts and 2 sae's from a member for free  also got a pair of cribs and a blue ram for my sons 20. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Today I picked up some PMDD (poor mans dosing drops) from bcorchidguy, I did a 50% water change as usual and then added the first dose... I will dose the same amount daily and keep everyone posted on how it works out.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I picked up 13 more lemon tetras and a large ziplock bag full of misc plants... Added the fish to the tank and added some of the plants to my drift wood and then passed the remaining plants onto another member.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Blackskirts are for sale or trade... I would like to get some more rummynose or glowlights or maybe some other cool schooling tetras.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

At the moment stock:

1 BGK
1 raphael cat
2 synodontis petricola
2 yoyo loaches
2 SAE
2 silver tip bnp
2 L144
2 cribs
2 mollies
4 albino cories
1 panda cory
18 blackskirt tetras
21 lemon tetras
5 black neon tetras
6 silvertip or gold tetras(not sure)
5 glowlight tetras
5 rummy nose tetrs

3 large pieces of planted driftwood and one small one. 

I think that's it... For now

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My mom called me today and said she picked up my birthday gift at the shipping place across the line. My new 48" marineland double bright. I'll set it up and put pictures up later tonight.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So I picked up my birthday present from my mom at my parents house today. 








I think my mom got a pretty good deal on it. Opened up the packaging.








removed the light from package








set the light up and plugged it in.
Night light blue only, doesn't really light up anything lol








Main light looks pretty good not quite as bright as I had hoped but not bad at all considering the tank is 26" tall and 60" long and the light is only a 48"








But it looks really good running the power compacts with the double bright.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am actually more impressed with this light the more i look at it. The fish colour up way more than with the pc light and seem more active. I don't know how well the plants will do with just the led though... it is nowhere near as bright.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I should do an update... all plants seem to be doing quite well. I definitely notice a difference when I dose with the pmdd. I traded the blackskirts and silvertips for non fish stuff. I sold the black neons. I am now on the lookout for more rummynose and or lemon and or glow light tetras.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome deal!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I did a top up today which i dont normally do but i added my new surface skimmer, and my glow lights started doing the dance. All the other fish start breeding after a water change but its the firs I have noticed the glow lights.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I picked up a dull eyed royal and a king tiger pleco off of Momobobo... very nice fish... my larger BNP had a battle with the king tiger that's almost double the size of the BNP and beat it up a bit... the BNP is still in charge I guess lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Holy bio load... the royal poops a LOT! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

New video...

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/foxtail-offroad/VID_20130321_180120_zps29574902.mp4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> New video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link not working for me...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Did that work?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Did that work?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not as a link, but yes if I cut and paste the whole thing in my browser.

Nice tank, nice lemons . And your Java fern looks so healthy!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya I'm trying to post from my phone so I can't preview it. I have no internet at home right now.

Thanks Franck... I want to add more color... Looking to add more Rummies or glow lights or some other more colorful schooling tetras.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

A school of rummies would be nice. I love mine. They school tight and they're always active. Very different from the cardinals, that school a lot more loosely (I don't have any big fish to keep them close together). On the other hand, it's hard to beat the colours of the cardinals IMHO... Lots of other good choices, obviously. Have fun with it!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

How manny rummies do you recommend for s decent size school?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd say a dozen as a min.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont be fooled by the led it may not look bright,but they are very intense in par rating.
Tank is looking good


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks dabandit, yes the LED lights are a better light in my opinion. All the colors in the tank are brighter and there is less algae growth. I only use the power compact when I am cleaning the tank now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Picked up 12 rummynose, 20 red eye, 5 cardinal, a 4" rubberlip pleco, a 6"-8" longfin albino pleco, 2 fat 4"L144 a male and a female and a very fat 2.5" sterbai Cory... All for $40  

I love craigslist lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Not bad at all! be sure to post pics later


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol sweet deal Im always too slow for the craigslist deals. Are you going to go planted with that badboy led?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm already super low tech planted... Sort of. I have 5 pieces of planted wood in the tank... I try to snatch them up whenever they come up for sale.

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...l-offroad/VID_20130411_173214_zps286cc432.mp4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Really? No comments on my marvelous tank after the new video? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

you should upload it to youtube!!! i cant seem to view it. im on my phone more than pc. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll see what I can do...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How's that?






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Beeeeautiful!! alot of fish,great movement in all levels good stocking. My bad I thought those plants were plastic for some reason lmao...yeah I need glasses lol


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

love it. are those lemon tetras??? theyre so yellow and schooling well. 
i like the stump to the right and the pebbles. nicely done. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks... Its a constant work in progress... I think I have 20 lemons in there, they are awesome fish, they breed constantly but with so many tetras in the tank, nothing small survives. 

My yoyo loaches keep knocking the same few plants free from my planted wood and I'm not reattaching them this time so they are in the classifieds for free if anyone wants them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I noticed the last few days that the rubber lip has Popeye... I am guessing an infection he got previously?? The previous owner said she was away for a few weeks and her bf didn't take care of her tank... I'm guessing the water quality was not the greatest. I am going to up my water changes and add a bit of salt and see if it clears up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The rubberlip is doing much better. The swelling is gone way down and he almost looks back to normal. 

Last night, I cleaned my xp3 after a water change but I had a small leak... So I lubed the o ring and it was all good. When I checked on it this morning it was fine, but my 8" longfin albino pleco was struggling... So I turned the light on and it had somehow gotten tangled in the thread used to tie my plants to my driftwood. So I was armpit deep in my tank at 4:45 this morning untangling a large pleco... It was just sitting on the bottom breathing rapidly when I left. Hope it makes it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The longfin is totally fine... Hiding under his favorite piece of wood...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the verity I have in the tank now... So fun to watch...




























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So kinda weird... 7 red eye have disappeared... I found 2 under the couch but 7 are just gone... I can't see them anywhere... Only 11 in the tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think some hatchetfish would look so cool cruising at the top


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Its open top so hatchets are out... I wanted some but they are jumpers... Evidently so are red eyes lol... Just found another in behind the couch cushion... So now only 6 missing. Suicidal little buggers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I suppose so if its open they jump and kinda glide my friend found one like 8 feet away from his tank


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Mmmmm broccoli stump!



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

